# Nvidia Videocard Owner Clubhouse



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 27, 2007)

I realised the need for a Clubhouse for Nvidia Videocard Users for troubleshooting and new product releases etc.

I'm not a fanboi or anything, just see the need.

Let me start out by saying i own a 7900GS, keep it mostly regular but overclock it to go bench.

Members who want to join please submit a GPU-Z link, which is available here. Please provide as much info as possible about your card (brand, clocks (stock and bench), memory, cooler). If you would like to include an image you can as well. If any one of you guys are running non proprietary drivers could you please state which one and which version and how you found it.

revision one of the club sig is here

Forceware 169.04 Beta Drivers
Windows XP 32-bit
Windows XP 64-bit
Windows Vista 32-bit
Windows Vista 64-bit


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 28, 2007)

1) [I.R.A]_FBi - Foxconn 7900GS 256MB: 560/700 (bench @ 600/930)
1+1) CrAsHbUrNxP - BFG 8800GTS 640MB: 600/1000 (Previous Nvidia Cards = MX440, FX5200, 6800GS (AGP))
3) N-Gen - ??? 7950 GTX 512MB: 575/700 (Previous Nvidia Cards = MX440 X 2)
4) Gallatin - ??? 7950GX2 2*512MB: 500/600 (Previous Nvidia Cards = 440mx, 5200, 6600GT)
5) 3991vhtes - ??? GeForce FX5500 ???MB: ???/???
6) revin - BFG 7800GS 512MB: 585/800
7) hat - XFX 8500GT 256 MB: 667/433/1100 (Previous Nvidia Card =PNY 5200 Ultra 360/680, XFX 6800XT 350/1000)
8) p_o_s_pc - EVGA 7900GS 256MB: 600/980
9) ccleorina/


----------



## ccleorina (Oct 28, 2007)

Let me start out by saying i own a TNT64, Geforce 2 MX400, Geforce 3Ti 500, 4600Ti, FX5900, 6600GT, 6800GT, 7600GT, 7950GX2,Two 8800GTS in SLI in my old setup.... But now i use ATI

Nvidia Rocks.....


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 28, 2007)

I hvae owned an MX440 (i think that was it), Gigabyte FX5200 (stock), BFG nVidia GeForce 6800GS OC (412/1.12) w/ 16 pipes (unlocked), an my current BFG 8800GTS 640MB 600/100. 

I have only owned one ATI card and that was a 7000 series card that I hated. Haven t used ATI since.

I edited my post to provide card specs.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 28, 2007)

Started off in 1999 with an 8mb ATI model.  In the same setup I switched to NVidia of which an MX 440 another MX440 in the newer system and currently running a 512mb 7950 GTX.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 28, 2007)

Happy nVidia owner here too. Geforce 2, Geforce 4 MX440, Geforce 4 ti4200, and now a Geforce 7600GS.

I have owned a few ATi cards in the past and they all died within a year.

PS: I should make a nvidia owners sigpic. hmmm ....


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 28, 2007)

nothing too big though ...something kinda like a userbar ...

"TPU Nvidia Videocard owners club"?







vote?


----------



## mrw1986 (Oct 28, 2007)

I currently use an MSI NX8600GT Silent Edition. I'll upload GPU-Z when I get home from work.


----------



## Gallatin (Oct 28, 2007)

Ι use an GeForce 7950GX2 1GB(521x2) and i am happy. 
I own a 440mx, 5200, 6600GT.
(tnx)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fbsya/


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 28, 2007)

edited first post and put a link to it there


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I got the standard specs here. It runs at 575/700, 256-bit, 3.0 Shaders. Extras of which: HDR, Intellisample 4.0, UltraShadow II, PureVideo, CineFX 4.0, PowerMizer 6.0, Transparency Antialiasing. I know I can get some serious stuff after clocking this baby...I don't have the machine at the moment...had to ship it back to AlienWare for some fixing..turned out to be faulty so more details to come


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 28, 2007)

Edited my post.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's my take on a user bar. Let me know of suggestions if you guys don't like it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 28, 2007)

slowly updating .. doing assignments as well ...

any comments on teh sig?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 28, 2007)

Forgot. Here is my link for my card. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uzhbr/

Nice sig. The word "Owner" is kinda hard to make out. Other than that, it looks good.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 28, 2007)

GeForce FX5500


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 28, 2007)

I can always change the font to something more readable.

The change would have to go through [I.R.A]_FBi though.


----------



## revin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Bliss !!!!!!!!!!*

I got now what appears to be a very rare Gainward Bliss 7800GS+ 512 Special Edition Golden Sample Go's Like Hell http://www.mwave.com.au/newAU/mwaveAU/productdetail.asp?SKU=42020665
It's got 20, 20, and 7 pipes and I got my '06{4326} bench to run thru at 585/1600
 I know it's not a great score, but this thing has got some real power hiding inside, 8xAA and 16xAF, X-HD, UltraShadow II Technology, CineFX 4.0, IntelliSample 4.0, "The fourth-generation Intellisample technology introduces two new antialiasing modes—transparency adaptive supersampling and transparency adaptive multisampling—which increase the quality and performance of antialiasing."   demo's are really cool!
 I like the sig banner, but it is somewhat hard to read the smaller text.
 Any way from what I've found this is like a Rev. 3 of that line.
 I started out back in the early 90's with Matrox, had a G400, a Mellinium and added a M3D daughter card with an xtra memory pack installed to it.
 Then had 2-3 Creative Labs Nv cards, one of which I still have as a backup a Ti4200.
 Tried a Gainward FX5200, but it didn't have VIVO, so I return'd it.
My favorite was a Leadtek/Winfast A380 VIVo, man that thing was the shit, but a faulty fan in a PSU killed it, and my previous AI-7
The previous leader to this Bliss is a BFG 7800GS OC, clocks 500/1500 maxed out  features AA,AF ect.  had 3rd place in 7800 class ::
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=8887169
Compared to the Bliss maxed out:
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=11331261
 Here's the thread I was reporting in http://www.bleedinedge.com/forum/showthread.php?p=240958#post240958
 I've added some OCZ500 2048 EBPE-K and gained about 30 points, but need to tweak since it's disabled PAT, and will NOT run using the 667 strap

Although GPU-z didn't report it correctly, here's the stock clock Everest Pro report
--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ AGP 8x: Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP
BIOS Version 5.71.22.12.03
GPU Code Name G71GSAGP
PCI Device 10DE-00F5 / 10B0-0801
Transistors 278 million
Process Technology 90 nm
Die Size 196 mm2
Bus Type AGP 8x @ 8x
Memory Size 512 MB
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain) 501 MHz (original: 500 MHz)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain) 501 MHz (original: 500 MHz)
GPU Clock (ROP Domain) 501 MHz (original: 500 MHz)
RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 20
TMU Per Pipeline 1
Vertex Shaders 7 (v3.0)
Pixel Shaders 20 (v3.0)
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v9.0c
Pixel Fillrate 10020 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate 10020 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type GDDR3
Bus Width 256-bit
Real Clock 702 MHz (DDR) (original: 700 MHz)
Effective Clock 1404 MHz
Bandwidth 43.9 GB/s

nVIDIA ForceWare Clocks:
Standard 2D GPU: 450 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz
Low-Power 3D GPU: 500 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz
Performance 3D GPU: 501 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz

  BTW: what is some of the stuff I've read about "tweaking ram timings" on some of the Nv {G70??}cards?? Perhaps something else to tweak in this G71 to gain some more performance?
Seams like it was thru rivatune???


----------



## hat (Oct 29, 2007)

I've almost always had an Nvidia card. I remember having an old Geforce 5200FX, a GeForce 6800XT, and then a (malfunctioning) x1800XL (ATi), and now this 8500GT. The performance of this card is roughly equivilent to the 6800XT.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

i have a 7900GS


----------



## ccleorina (Oct 29, 2007)

This thread more fun if some one post some pic....


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 29, 2007)

ccleorina said:


> This thread more fun if some one post some pic....




endorsed ... jr racing, twould be nice if you somehow included teh techpowerup icon in teh sig. I actually was goign to propose a fotn change too but i wanted to hear what teh masses had to say. Please bear iwth my slowness to add the club members in the thread.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 29, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> GeForce FX5500



please add specs like brand, membory, frequencies etc.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

EVGA 7900GS KO @1.3v GPU stock mem cooler stock.check SS and link for more info
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hbw56/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2007)

i have a 8800gts 640mb by EVGA for sale. new in the box. you can check my feedback on ebay, user name satxms. i would take $340 OBO.  fitseries3@gmail.com

my current setup i have 2 8800 ultra's running in SLI fed by a 1000watt enermax galaxy. processing is done by a q6600. very nice setup.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 29, 2007)

On notebook systems I could add a 7950 GTX (single) is easily better than any 8 series in SLI up to 8700M GT in SLI. The 8700M GT SLI is only better than the 7950 GTX (single) at marks on 3dMark06 but when a 8700M GT card is single it loses more than have the points. 

The only card that will be better is supposed to be any card in the 8800 range of which I haven't found any benchmarks yet. A 7950 GTX SLI config I imagine woulc be just amazing. 1 card gives 44.1GB/s. 

More info about notebook graphics inc. marks can be found at http://www.notebookcheck.com


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 29, 2007)

Weird, wasn't there already a Nvidia owner's clubhouse before this?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 29, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> please add specs like brand, membory, frequencies etc.



It's an nvidia GeForce FX5500 [straight nvidia manufactured]
256MB DDR VRAM
270MHz core
400MHz mem


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 30, 2007)

anyone getting a 8800GT?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 30, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> anyone getting a 8800GT?



Nah. Im just waiting for the 9xxx series cards.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 30, 2007)

planning to sell my GS


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm not getting any card since up till now the 7950 GTX is the flagship for mobile graphics. I'll be considering 7950 GTX in SLI or switching to 8800M GTX in SLI when evaluating stuff well.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 30, 2007)

about how much does that mobile card run for


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2007)

I really am curious about the price of a single one as well. Since it was with the notebbok and the notebook currently is only available with 7950 GTX (single or dual) I only know the extra price for another card + the nForce SLI chip. And they go like this:

512MB NVidia® GeForce™ Go 7950 GTX 
Dual 512MB NVidia® GeForce™ Go 7950 GTX - SLI Enabled [+£343]  Alienware Recommends !


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 30, 2007)

OrbitzXT said:


> My name is Charlie, and I'm an alcoholic.



what exactly does this have to do with anything??


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2007)

Alcohol Cooled Drunk Video Card...Making your performance...fully backward compatible..back to windows 95 based stuff lmao


----------



## hat (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's a GPU-Z for you guys (that's 866MHz DDR on the mem)


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2007)

hat said:


> Here's a GPU-Z for you guys (that's 866MHz DDR on the mem)



I don't know but isn't the Bandwidth somewhat low for it? Or might it be metering it uncorrectly?


----------



## hat (Oct 30, 2007)

It's an 8500GT, dude. They are pretty low-end cards. It wouldn't suprize me if that bandwidth was correct down to the last byte


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> anyone getting a 8800GT?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43308


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2007)

hat said:


> It's an 8500GT, dude. They are pretty low-end cards. It wouldn't suprize me if that bandwidth was correct down to the last byte



I couldn't tell about clocking a newer card but from my old clocking of the MX440 I squeezed out 4GB/s total out of the standard 2.4GB/s. My 7950GTX as stated is not here as all the notebook is for fixing back at the factory. But I do think if you could possibly clock it you would get a little more speeds out of it. Even a 4-5GB/s boost would make a difference. 

As for that I see the only benefit of a low 8xxx card would be only DX10 compared to 7xxx cards? Unless we're talking about 8800GTS/GTX.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 30, 2007)

I own 2 thats right count them TWO........7600gt's......lol


----------



## hat (Oct 30, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> I couldn't tell about clocking a newer card but from my old clocking of the MX440 I squeezed out 4GB/s total out of the standard 2.4GB/s. My 7950GTX as stated is not here as all the notebook is for fixing back at the factory. But I do think if you could possibly clock it you would get a little more speeds out of it. Even a 4-5GB/s boost would make a difference.
> 
> As for that I see the only benefit of a low 8xxx card would be only DX10 compared to 7xxx cards? Unless we're talking about 8800GTS/GTX.



Well, my uncle wanted me to get the 8500 because it's DX10, heh. I would have got a 7600 but the 8500 > 7600. 

The 8500 isn't so bad, actually. 667/433 from 500/333  I didn't push the shaders much though, they have stability issues at higher speeds...


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2007)

Well we shouldn't say it's a bad card anyway..after all it has DX10 it just depends on what you're going to do and what you want to see.


----------



## hat (Oct 30, 2007)

It plays Oblivion fine with the settings I gave it. It looked decent and ran decent. I can certianly say I expected less from it...

I only have a 15" monitor as well, 1024x768 is considered low among gamers today


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2007)

hat said:


> It plays Oblivion fine with the settings I gave it. It looked decent and ran decent. I can certianly say I expected less from it...
> 
> I only have a 15" monitor as well, 1024x768 is considered low among gamers today



I did see a static 35fps on lost planet at everything max with vsync off on the 7950GTX running 1440x900 stable  but we're speaking last of the 7 series...which still does beat anything up to 8700M GT unless they're in SLI.

Well since you're board does support the 8500 maybe you could wait for the 9xxx and get 8800GT/GTS/GTX when the prices will drop?


----------



## hat (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't think so man... it does what I want it to, and I can't see spending the $$ for something that isn't needed. I need a new PSU, a CPU cooler, and some casefans first.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2007)

I know what you mean about upgrading and stuff bro. Till I ordered the notebook I was still running on MX440 ..and I'm doing it right now and it does suit what I need it to do although it's now outdated by a long long time. I still played NFS: Most Wanted very fine on this card so I didn't even care complain about it when newer games came out. That time I just got myself a PSP gave me gaming till I got this. So back to PC gaming now.

Although I might add the PSP disappointed me in performance I managed to overclock that too. Nice ways seeing everything is overclockable now. Might try to overclock my microwave oven to get better timing for instant cooking eh?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 31, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Weird, wasn't there already a Nvidia owner's clubhouse before this?



i think so, i dont know where it went.

whaa gwaan youth?


----------



## Gallatin (Oct 31, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> anyone getting a 8800GT?



i will.... if the price are right in sli mode.
any one for an un-overclocked eVGA 7950GX2?????


----------



## niko084 (Oct 31, 2007)

Lol I have had way too many to count, I have a MX440 sitting in a old sempy and I have a FX5500 sitting here that I have NO idea where came from.


----------



## patton45 (Oct 31, 2007)

hey if any one runs into a stock cooler for an xfx 7900gtx i need one for an rma until then no sli on my media center


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

hat said:


> Here's a GPU-Z for you guys (that's 866MHz DDR on the mem)



hat i didn't know that ur card only got 13gb/s bandwidth.My 7900GS gets 62.7gb/s


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah it was my own question. Seems like that card won't give out that much bandwidth. It does go further in detail though as it is DX10 but won't hold the power for it. My GO 7950 GTX does 44.8GB/s as stock.


----------



## hat (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't plan on going DX10 anyway, at least for a long while.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> Yeah it was my own question. Seems like that card won't give out that much bandwidth. It does go further in detail though as it is DX10 but won't hold the power for it. My GO 7950 GTX does 44.8GB/s as stock.



i was thinking about 35-40GB/s OCed on that card... My GS OCed gets the 62.7GB/s not sure about stock.i think it is in the 40+/-GB/s


----------



## hat (Oct 31, 2007)

DDR2 on 128-bit vs DDR3 on 256-bit makes a difference...


----------



## Snipe343 (Oct 31, 2007)

I own a EVGA 8600GT


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

hat said:


> DDR2 on 128-bit vs DDR3 on 256-bit makes a difference...



O I C i didn't see that you have DDR2


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 31, 2007)

hat said:


> DDR2 on 128-bit vs DDR3 on 256-bit makes a difference...



True about the DDR. I didn't quite consider that, even it it were 256-bit ddr2 it would still make a considerable difference I believe.

Would anyone give us some clocking details on an 8800GTX? Would be sweet eh? 384-bit beast. My friend owns one and he can clock it well getting the core well over 1000MHz.

As for the 7900 at stock I could guess as it is in my range it will probably do around 40-41GB/s and I might add to that the clocking on it is somewhat amazing. Congrats on that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> True about the DDR. I didn't quite consider that, even it it were 256-bit ddr2 it would still make a considerable difference I believe.
> 
> Would anyone give us some clocking details on an 8800GTX? Would be sweet eh? 384-bit beast. My friend owns one and he can clock it well getting the core well over 1000MHz.
> 
> As for the 7900 at stock I could guess as it is in my range it will probably do around 40-41GB/s and I might add to that the clocking on it is somewhat amazing. Congrats on that.



thanks... The GPU has a 1.3v mod and the mem is stock volts. I can get 1000mhz somtimes but not stable for more than Aqua mark 3 980mhz is stable.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 31, 2007)

You guys are making me more eager to get my machine back from fixing lol. I really wanna see how far it pushes itself...then again I already get 82*C with it at stock...so waiting for my fans to come too.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 31, 2007)

more news ...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43419


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 31, 2007)

anyone interested ina 3D mark (not 06) shootout?


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 31, 2007)

I need to have my baby for the shootout =[


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> anyone interested ina 3D mark (not 06) shootout?



? What is that? sorry to be a n00b


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 31, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ? What is that? sorry to be a n00b



I think it in the way we try to get the highest scores? I might be wrong about this too lol I'm just thinking of it that way.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

3D mark 03 good? If so here is my SS


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh look the AlienWare sign  makes me miss mine more and more lol

Supposedely on this benchmark list here ( http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html ) you could see the stock benchmarks on GO 7950 GTX but I'll be sure to run the tests myself when the time is come. I don't really like to rely on other sources seeing they would be running different specs. But for now we could say I'm similarly around there.


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 1, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> anyone interested ina 3D mark (not 06) shootout?



Ill throw down.

I dont have pics of these scores as I ran these back in August when I put the computer together. 

3DMark01 - 32,480 3DMark03 - 29,333 3DMark05 - 12,947 3dMark06 - 9,020 (stock settings)

Ill reinstall the apps and run them overclocked at 3Ghz.


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2007)

I would just be embarassing myself...


----------



## patton45 (Nov 1, 2007)

03 stock settings


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2007)

Shoutout!? Bah! 

If you must know 10k in 03 with overclocks. Good for my hardware but yet suxors against anything comparing todays newer items.


----------



## patton45 (Nov 2, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Shoutout!? Bah!
> 
> If you must know 10k in 03 with overclocks. Good for my hardware but yet suxors against anything comparing todays newer items.



I love pushing old hardware to max working on breakin 8000 with my 9700 pro 
got to 12031 with the x850
but they put no system limits here lol so i figured i join with my high score lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh I know patton!

I just cannot wait to get my 8800GT and new motherboard/ram!


----------



## patton45 (Nov 2, 2007)

my cousin sold his gts for 400 today i couldnt frickin believe it i dont even think he paid that for it.   and his 8800 is here and were runnin it through the paces now.  MY gtx is still getting higher fps

Tight that should be a nice upgrade
going to c2d too?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2007)

i want to get a AMD x2 5000+ black  and more ram also a 8800GT than i will be happy for a short time.


----------



## patton45 (Nov 2, 2007)

you can get an fx-62 cheaper i would go with that
149 on tiger direct
well not cheaper but for not much more 40$ get you faster proc and more chache and you can hit 3.1-3.2 easily on that chip
the only thing is is your mobo 939 cause i think it is


----------



## hat (Nov 2, 2007)

But tiger charges around $20 shipping


----------



## patton45 (Nov 2, 2007)

sometimes i got mine shiped free
freeshiping for purchases over 100 at the time
157.48 with shipping from newyork to me in seattle not bad


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2007)

The C2D comes later on sometime beginning next year. I will probably hold off on a new motherboard at that time cause I saw the e8x00's. They look very promising. 6mb cache 2.6-3.0Ghz 1333FSB. If I do hold off I might as well just wait even longer to get more ram while im at it.

I know it's bad to play the waiting game but I am happy with what I currently have and that is all that really matters though, right?

Although, I do need a new case before anything else.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll be waiting a few weeks and slamming in 2 x 2gb ram modules on my notebook...and further more in time I'll be getting probably another 7950 GTX.


----------



## patton45 (Nov 2, 2007)

7950gtx the notbook card? cause i dont think they made a destop one  tested them in sli on my friends alienware.  there good i would wait they have 8700m gt in sli and as we discussed the 8800s maybe some day and if they do you could put those in sli i would wait


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably it would be worth the wait if there would be a reasonable price to. We could say the 7950 GTX (which yes is only a notebook version) is being sold @ $600+ at AlienWare so that's already something. So as the 7950 GTX is right now best on the market for notebooks at that price, the 8800 line will probably be far more better, and probably a lot more expensive. Again we have to take in consideration temperatures. The famous 80*C + range can be easily achieved by a 7950 GTX during gameplay. Probably the 8800 line will need external cooling and if they sell it already set up in certain notebooks (which I'm sure they will) they will probably be selling together with it the external cooling system.


----------



## patton45 (Nov 2, 2007)

where is asus and acer on the external graphics card set ups are they not certified yet? cause they were suposed to be out this fall and that would be my best shot term option since i already have dx10 laptop. i say get one 7950 and a 8800gt for external setup so you can hook up as a desktop i  will shoot my buddie and email and see what up with acer on that but i know asus was hella close to being ready they were just wating cert and more than anything external psu cert from nvidia


edit: 600 thats in sli right cause i think when they first had them it was like 1200 for sli and last time i checked i thought th price was somewhere like half as much its not still 1200 from alienware right


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd probably get the thing that from AlienWare Customize feature on the VGA selection you se +$xxx amount that's for the additional we don't really know their price for a single. So let's say SLI from the UK is +$660 Us dollars that would make a single card closer to $600 US dollars. The + price is for another card & the nForce chip.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 2, 2007)

new 8800GTS's are coming soon ..

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43581


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2007)

BFG 7800GS OC 

gpuz link in sig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

nice OC


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 3, 2007)

indeed

playing crysis and prostreet demo has shown me i dont need to OC, but the benefit of upgrading soon is that u dont end up with parts that are worth next to nothing.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll be doing fine xD


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 3, 2007)

i own Geforce 4 4600 ti


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> indeed
> 
> playing crysis and prostreet demo has shown me i dont need to OC, but the benefit of upgrading soon is that u dont end up with parts that are worth next to nothing.



Prostreet demo!? I thought that demo wasn't being released until the 9th?!?~#%%


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 3, 2007)

want the link?

http://www.gamershell.com/news/43087.html


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2007)

OMG! You got it, that would be great if the link is still working!

Yes please please please ... 

Then I can give all the low-midrangers some insight on how it runs on my rig!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

I am downloading it right now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

i have already played it and got first on every level on the street challenge. I can play it on low @800x600 without OCing i am going to try 530/750 on teh video card and 2.5ghz on CPU.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

i get about 50 FPS average with about 1/2 on low and 1/2 on med no AA @800x600 clock speeds 
CPU 2.52ghz mem 950 @4-3-4-3-9@2T  GPU 530mhz V-RAM 750mhz(DDR 1500)
JR what are you getting?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2007)

Blah! 30-35fps 800x600 all low or off. Need to update my rig.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

i got places were it would spike up to 70-71FPS.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Blah! 30-35fps 800x600 all low or off. Need to update my rig.



i would think you could do better than that.Your specs aren't that bad.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, I know. I thought I would too but it doesnt. But its pretty warm in the apt tonight so i cant get a stable overclock.


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2007)

You said 45C load... Under 60 is fine.
You smoking crack? It's chilly.... open the window, fellow youngstowner


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

hat said:


> You said 45C load... Under 60 is fine.
> You smoking crack? It's chilly.... open the window, fellow youngstowner



ya 4 real man... I have my window open right now and it is right behind my rig it is sucking in some cool air.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2007)

LOL, gotta remember, I have a wife that thinks 75F is cold.


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2007)

Ouch, I bet that heat bill really hurts the wallet!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

hat look at this map http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Austintown,+Uninc+Mahoning+County,+OH,+USA&sa=X&oi=map&ct=title 
we are about 160miles away from each other... lol i think i will come to see u on vacation  jk
Type in Newark ohio and click avoid highways and it is about 140miles


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2007)

Actually hat, we live in Brandywine apts, all utilties included in the rent.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Actually hat, we live in Brandywine apts, all utilties included in the rent.



even electric?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, pos.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 3, 2007)

lets keep it on track ppl.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 4, 2007)

what does teh third port on my video card do?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2007)

what 3rd port? i think it maybe S-video... It is an output to a HD-TV or a TV with S-video in sometimes you can get an adapter to make it go from S-video to composite for a non HD TV


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 4, 2007)

suppose i havea cable box i could run my tv into my video card?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2007)

i don't think you can run it into ur computer but you can try... I think it is just an out unless ur card has something mine doesn't.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 4, 2007)

coulkd this do it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2007)

IDK... The one in teh first pic looks more like something i would try first... Try google or opening another thread for it so maybe you can get someone that knows for sure.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 4, 2007)

the first one comes with the video card .. the second id have to buy.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2007)

try the first one.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 4, 2007)

It's not a question of trying. You need to know if your card does support VIVO (Video In Video Out) which means besides the normal sending the monitor ports you get a port that delivers to the card. If not therefore you'd need a capture card or a tv tuner. Adding to that even 1 s-video port to another s-video port would be enough to deliver video in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2007)

that is teh name i was looking for VIVO.BTW i downloaded Crysis demo.I just want to see what see in it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/GraphicCards/detail_spec.aspx?ID=en-us0000020 

this is my card


----------



## Grings (Nov 4, 2007)

judging by the 2 s-video ports on that 1st cable, id say it IS vivo, and yes, you can run youre vcr into your pc, you just need the right cable, the 2nd pic one might do it IF youre vcr has a composite OUT (the ones on the front of vcr's are an input) i have a cable like the 2nd picture, plugged into a scart converter like ive pictured below (the ones with xbox/ps2 are no good, as theyre only wired for input)


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 4, 2007)

Grings said:


> judging by the 2 s-video ports on that 1st cable, id say it IS vivo, and yes, you can run youre vcr into your pc, you just need the right cable, the 2nd pic one might do it IF youre vcr has a composite OUT (the ones on the front of vcr's are an input) i have a cable like the 2nd picture, plugged into a scart converter like ive pictured below (the ones with xbox/ps2 are no good, as theyre only wired for input)



I use exactly the same scart in the picture. Works very fine for me. Has been working fine since I've been even on MX440...not to mention 7950 GTX now.

As for the card: Connectors：  	Dual Dual-Link DVI + HDTV-Out

As it says there I cannot see an IN port. That's a cause for concern. The DVI is surely out and then HDTV-Out as the name says is definately output. If it has any different connector than those stated if you could take a shot of the card to let us see exactly what we're talking about? We could come up with a proper solution.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is teh name i was looking for VIVO.BTW i downloaded Crysis demo.I just want to see what see in it.



You won't be getting high end graphics on that...I can assure you. And I doubt I'll be getting higher than medium. The damn game needs 2 8800GTXs to get everything running fine on high res. We'll be probably going 1280 x 1024.

Pretty disappointing for such a game. Why do they consider every gamer having the high end stuff?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 5, 2007)

orly? i run mine on high @ 12XX * 1024 ... lemme break out teh fraps


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> You won't be getting high end graphics on that...I can assure you. And I doubt I'll be getting higher than medium. The damn game needs 2 8800GTXs to get everything running fine on high res. We'll be probably going 1280 x 1024.
> 
> Pretty disappointing for such a game. Why do they consider every gamer having the high end stuff?



i had to have most on low and some on med thats not pushing the OC on my card or CPU so i think i can do better if i up teh speed.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2007)

Give us results pushing  We'd love that =]


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 5, 2007)

i need a new card! i jsut realised i uninstalled and reinstalled teh game .. what i was seeing is medium ... 

i get 18fps @ 1280 X 1024 @ 4AA everything on high


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2007)

We're speaking 8600+ here dude to get high fps on high graphics you need that or more I believe.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 5, 2007)

7900GS = sux0rs

have to rethink my no upgrade idea .. or just play on medium.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2007)

Bro wait till the 9xxx's are out and 8xxx prices drop. Get yourself a nice 8800GTX


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2007)

I can't get any program to work under vista that will let my push my card ATI tool and Riva tuner doesn't work... Maybe Ntune


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2007)

Rivatuner worked on vista on my notebook but I clocked too far and got a black screen lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2007)

Rivatuner worked but Vista hang when i was opening the demo i know the OC is stable i have stressed it for about 9hrs at that speed... I hate vista.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 5, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Rivatuner worked but Vista hang when i was opening the demo i know the OC is stable i have stressed it for about 9hrs at that speed... I hate vista.



win2k is by far the best oc i've used in terms of performance. win xp is the next good & stable step up. xp ftw


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2007)

Right I just get it in this way. You increase the card performance and the Vista says " great MORE MEMORY " and just robs it off you so I guess Vista does suck at graphic overclocking. It's a resource needing piece of difficult to manage software.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I can't get any program to work under vista that will let my push my card ATI tool and Riva tuner doesn't work... Maybe Ntune



Rivatuner should work. I have no problems with it. It supports both Vista x86 and x64.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Rivatuner worked but Vista hang when i was opening the demo i know the OC is stable i have stressed it for about 9hrs at that speed... I hate vista.



I doubt its Vista. Maybe its the buggy ass demo?


----------



## revin (Nov 6, 2007)

*Bliss*

Well some more tweaking, and I got the rare Bliss to bench at 595/1600
Notes in sig:
I'm really starting to like this thing more and more.
I'm even using a driver rollback to 83.xx, and it's not even got the correct oGL drivers, but dont think Open GL is used in '06 tho?
Did use memset to get the OCZ 500 EB's down to 2-3-2-6w tRFC from 5 t o4 and tRD 5 to 4


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 6, 2007)

good to see teh club members doing  mods and tweaking


----------



## hat (Nov 6, 2007)

I flashed my video card's BIOS, does that count as a mod and or tweak?


----------



## hat (Nov 6, 2007)

You can add past cards to my name: 
PNY 5200 Ultra 360/680
XFX 6800XT 350/1000


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 6, 2007)

if its not an OEM bios, yes ...

updating ...


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2007)

I've turned my old 5 series card into:
parts for an art project
crude throwing stars

Some of you guys think you are dissapointed with ATi right now!  When the 5 series came out, I felt like setting Nvidia's HQ on fire.  That was blatant bullshit advertising.  I didn't buy anything from Nvidia up untill a half a year ago.  I am NOT a proud owner of a 8800gts.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 6, 2007)

I have Nvidia gpu's 8800 gts superclocked evga sli on an evga mother board with OCZ Nvidia 8500 sli ram. But I'm not a fan boy even though my other pc has a 7900 gs and my laptop has 440 or my wifes pc has 5200  my dad has my old 9800 agp card so that should be proof enough I once owned an ATI


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 6, 2007)

any more detailed specs as per my first and second post in this thread?


----------



## hat (Nov 6, 2007)

IRA, I modded it myself with NiBiTor.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 6, 2007)

hat said:


> IRA, I modded it myself with NiBiTor.



What did you change?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mzr3u/

got  little higher on the ram but the core needs more volts to get higher


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 7, 2007)

Still nice clocks dude


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> Still nice clocks dude



thanks now if i could just get my cpu to pull even...


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 7, 2007)

Good luck with that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2007)

the core clock is great but the ram clock isn't as impressive but still a great oc overall


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah i cant push the ram any higher maybe with looser timings...


----------



## hat (Nov 7, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> What did you change?



I changed the corespeed from 500MHz to 677MHz, memspeed from 333 to 433, shaders from 1026 to 1100. NiBiTor was screwing aroung with my motherboard settings like FSB and multi, I would have to reconfigure it every time I played with my BIOS, so I decided to get rid of it and just flash my card.


----------



## revin (Nov 7, 2007)

Pretty sweet clocks
I'm still trying to get the bugs worked out to get a stable bench
Tapped 650/1650[max slider selection!]
 Gotta get these new EB's humming better[Cant regain full PAT yet.Damnt, I want my 4 BH-5's back
Gotta link to point me in the right direction to get this Bliss+[Rev.3] to tweak better?
Tried Riva, but wasn't too easy to figure out, or else Gainward has just gone too far away from the referance design

 Hope the next GPU-z will I.D. these G71's correctly
--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v4.00.1053 Beta
    Benchmark Module                                  2.1.184.0
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Report Type                                       Quick Report
    Computer                                          FIREBIRD
    Generator                                         Kevin
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
    Date                                              2007-11-06
    Time                                              19:59


--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ AGP 8x: Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP ]

    Graphics Processor Properties:
      Video Adapter                                     Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP
      BIOS Version                                      5.71.22.12.03
      GPU Code Name                                     G71GSAGP
      PCI Device                                        10DE-00F5 / 10B0-0801
      Transistors                                       278 million
      Process Technology                                90 nm
      Die Size                                          196 mm2
      Bus Type                                          AGP 8x @ 8x
      Memory Size                                       512 MB
      GPU Clock (Geometric Domain)                      653 MHz  (original: 500 MHz, overclock: 31%)
      GPU Clock (Shader Domain)                         653 MHz  (original: 500 MHz, overclock: 31%)
      GPU Clock (ROP Domain)                            653 MHz  (original: 500 MHz, overclock: 31%)
      RAMDAC Clock                                      400 MHz
      Pixel Pipelines                                   20
      TMU Per Pipeline                                  1
      Vertex Shaders                                    7  (v3.0)
      Pixel Shaders                                     20  (v3.0)
      DirectX Hardware Support                          DirectX v9.0c
      Pixel Fillrate                                    13060 MPixel/s
      Texel Fillrate                                    13060 MTexel/s

    Memory Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          GDDR3
      Bus Width                                         256-bit
      Real Clock                                        823 MHz (DDR)  (original: 700 MHz, overclock: 18%)
      Effective Clock                                   1647 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         51.5 GB/s

    nVIDIA ForceWare Clocks:
      Standard 2D                                       GPU: 450 MHz, Memory: 826 MHz
      Low-Power 3D                                      GPU: 500 MHz, Memory: 826 MHz
      Performance 3D                                    GPU: 651 MHz, Memory: 826 MHz


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey!  Here is a bunch of info on the 112 shader GTS and the new 128 shader G92 512mb or 1gb GTS coming in December.  http://www.expreview.com/news/hard/2007-11-01/1193911170d6733.html


----------



## hat (Nov 7, 2007)

revin said:


> Pretty sweet clocks


Yeah, the GPU clock is pretty good, memory is great for GDDR2, but the card still performs like crap. It only has 16 shader units, and it's only on a 128-bit BUS. I got WAY over what I expected from it though. I only paid $70 or so for it.


----------



## revin (Nov 9, 2007)

Just got a new shot 
*4414* with 4GB[2 OCZ&2Corsairs]@3337 219FSB and the Bliss at 625/1450 
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/re...UID=11995 915


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

I flashed my BIOS today got about 1200 points in 3d mark 03 after tweaking the BIOS.Not going to tell what i did.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 9, 2007)

erm, that defeats teh purpose of teh club.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> erm, that defeats teh purpose of teh club.



u talk n 2 meh? if so what defeats teh purpose?it it teh me not tell n part or the mod n da BIOS?


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

Clubhouses like this one are generally a place where members share thier knowledge on the subject. Not telling what you did to raise your score DOES defeat the purpose. Anyway, it's not like we're going to go crazy like herion addicts because we're in dire need to know what you did with your score if that's what you're intending...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 9, 2007)

ednorsed ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

ok i wil tell you some  just mod your shader speed in the BIOS it will take a few times before you find the best speed.Benchmark before you mod it.After you mod it than bench it again.Keep  doing that till you get the higest boost.FYI: you can't get as high of a core clock because it uppes the shaders along with the core.I found that my card runs best at 35mhz shaders at max OC!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 9, 2007)

thank you kind sir!


----------



## revin (Nov 10, 2007)

Got another bash in,
4471 4GB@220FSB finally got to boot to 667strap=default 2.5/3/3/7
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=12014009


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 10, 2007)

I need OCZ 4GB notebook kit xD


----------



## revin (Nov 10, 2007)

revin said:


> Got another bash in,
> 4471 4GB@220FSB finally got to boot to 667strap=default 2.5/3/3/7
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=12014009



 Well  *4544 *CPU= same 833
220/667strap 2.5/3/2/6 Bliss 650/1500
Also all 667strap tRFC&tRD defaulted to 4 each
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=12014427


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 13, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> thank you kind sir!



np...


----------



## hat (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm running mine at 680/1066/866 via BIOS. If anyone wants to find out how to do a BIOS flash, check my sig.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

meh card is in RMA...


----------



## hat (Nov 14, 2007)

Because you're a noob!! 
I bet you killed the capicitor(s) with voltage


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

hat said:


> Because you're a noob!!
> I bet you killed the capicitor(s) with voltage



nope i don't think so... Voltage was only 1.3v. There has been people running 1.5v and also a volt-mod on teh mem and not 1 problem with teh caps for years.Right now i am OCing my onboard


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

here is my score before OC 





here is score after OC


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 14, 2007)

revin said:


> Well  *4544 *CPU= same 833
> 220/667strap 2.5/3/2/6 Bliss 650/1500
> Also all 667strap tRFC&tRD defaulted to 4 each
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=12014427



Always wanted to see how the 7800GS Bliss GLH performed in 3Dmark06.
I'm guessing there must be a bit of a CPU bottle neck to get that score unless my X1950pro is actually faster even at stock speeds.

None of your links seem to work for me.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Always wanted to see how the 7800GS Bliss GLH performed in 3Dmark06.
> I'm guessing there must be a bit of a CPU bottle neck to get that score unless my X1950pro is actually faster even at stock speeds.
> 
> None of your links seem to work for me.



3d mark servers are down it looks like i can't even get my score from 3d mark


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2007)

anyone have a PCI-E video card they want to send me for free? I don't care how low-end it is.


----------



## revin (Nov 15, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I'm guessing there must be a bit of a CPU bottle neck to get that score unless my X1950pro is actually faster even at stock speeds.
> 
> None of your links seem to work for me.



Hi widjaja,
Long story short i'm really been fighting a memory crapup
This result was with the ram @DDR333. Ever since loosing all my killer BH-5's the closest i've been able to get was with the 2x1024C2's AND 2x512C2's
http://forum.abit-usa.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=20475&d=1193704473
I've been trying to get these new OCZ EB's to jive but just bout give up, just seemed like nobody understood what kind of ram was really needed to make the AI7 fly
All I do know, is that *nothing* has came even CLOSE to what the 4x512 BH5's..............I'm 'bout to give up on all this shit


revin said:


> CPU= same 833


FWIW, I've busted my ass trying to get even that far

            Gimme a shot at youre '06 to see where this thing's at



Main Test Results

3DMark Score 4544 3DMarks 

SM 2.0 Score 2347 Marks 

SM 3.0 Score 2246 Marks 

CPU Score 833 Marks 



Detailed Test Results


Graphics Tests 
1 - Return to Proxycon 18.803 FPS 

2 - Firefly Forest 20.314 FPS 



CPU Tests 
CPU1 - Red Valley 0.253 FPS 

CPU2 - Red Valley 0.438 FPS 



HDR Tests 
1 - Canyon Flight (SM 3.0) 20.179 FPS 

2 - Deep Freeze (SM 3.0) 24.748 FPS


----------



## Black Light (Nov 15, 2007)

heres my video card


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 15, 2007)

revin said:


> Gimme a shot at youre '06 to see where this thing's at



Here's my result:-
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=12098779

System at default OC with 7.9cat.
Card is at stock speeds.
The driver which wasn't supposed to work for X1950pro AGPs.
Using 7.10 now.
Haven't benchtested 06' with 7.10cat yet.

Might test 7.10cat later.

Just bought DiRT so I'll be playing that for a while.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 15, 2007)

Can you guys believe it!? I'm still waiting for my notebook to come back....


----------



## penguin (Nov 15, 2007)

*nvidia! woop woop!!*

i have a nvidia geforce 6200 graphics card.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

penguin said:


> i have a nvidia geforce 6200 graphics card.


I'm sorry.



 j/k. I couldn't resist.


----------



## revin (Nov 15, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Here's my result:-
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=12098779
> 
> System at default OC with 7.9cat.
> ...



Nice indeed

 You're right, the CPU is a HUGE differance, you got a 1000 point gain on me there,  graphics to graphics mine has a fair amount of headroom, to the PRO, but I think this affirms the issue of the ram that i'm having.
 I'm not saying my EE may [ever]be as strong with throughput as you're AMD, it's just still not getting the correct amount of information fast enough due to the ram/mch crapup.
 Have a blast DiRT'n


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 16, 2007)

revin said:


> Nice indeed
> 
> You're right, the CPU is a HUGE differance, you got a 1000 point gain on me there graphics to graphics mine has a fair amount of headroom, to the PRO, but I think this affirms the issue of the ram that i'm having.



Not pissing on your P4 3.4 EE CPU, I used to own a P4 3.0E which OC'ed 24/7 to 3.4Ghz on stock volts stable and was only a second slower than my mates PentiumD 945 3.4Ghz Pressler in SuperPI, he thought his rig was the bomb. 

But I'm pretty sure it has the same issue as my X2 4800+ with OCing.
Not very much headroom.

If you have the spare cash, you could always get an Opty 180 and a MSI KN8 Neo mobo which should do you good, I think thats what the mobo is named. . . .
I only bought the X2 4800+ because it was selling for an offer I couldn't refuse.
Opty's are usually the better OC'ers.
I don't know the price of AMD CPU's where you live but in New Zealand they are not very cheap most of the time.

The motherboard I have is shit, not very good at OCing this CPU and reads higher than actual CPU temps on the GURU clock. (Core temps are about 10deg lower than CPU through 3 different temp reading programs.)
Sucks up a hell of alot of juice on cold boot itself and won't get to windows if too many appliances are running off the same wall socket.
Adding a some what power hungry X1950pro to the equation doesn't help.

I can play DiRT on high settings at 1024X768 with amooth and acceptable fps.
V-Sync makes it stutter.
Runs about as smooth as NFSC on PS3.
Damn the graphics are good!
I can't believe this is DX9!


----------



## revin (Nov 16, 2007)

Not pissing on your P4 3.4 EE CPU
I AM It's been a PITA!
Hell my 2.4C would clock to 3.3@5:4 and could even get 300FSB[5:4] for some benchies when I had the XLPT's 4x512 at 2.2.2.5 .
Thats about the only thing I havent tried  to do again, since I have 5GB of Dual chnl ram to play with, cause really at this point, I'm very dissapointed with all these so called "BADASS" ram kits, that are supposed to do wonders, oh yea i'm sorry, i'm still wondering...............
 What is the comparable "modern" dimm's to the 2-2-2-5 XLPT's????????????????????????????

still wondering
BTW when I was look thru all my other ORB's{3.0+P4&7800}, I had the highest CPU score, so I dont think it'll get much better 'cause
still wondering

 It's kinda like those restrictor plate races, everyday use is just so-so, but crank it up and it gets a little better, thats what I miss, used to be like firing up my 468 Pontiac, had plenty on tap when needed{even at idle}


----------



## black light burns (Nov 16, 2007)

i hate my P4. I am using my friend's(p_o_s_pc) computer and it is running a x2 and it is kicking my rig's ass.I never used his rig before i can't wait till he gets his 7900GS back.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 16, 2007)

revin said:


> What is the comparable "modern" dimm's to the 2-2-2-5 XLPT's????????????????????????????



I can say it should be faster than your everyday run of the mill 667Mhz DDR2 due to the tighter timings if I'm correct.

I remember when my mate's PentiumD arrived.
He thought it/he was the shit.
He would brag about it all the time continually putting down my rig because it had "slower" ram, wasn't PCI-E and well generally older.
Yep one of those guys who strolls into a forum and instead of giving help to someone who wants to stay with AGP interface, would post "man your rig is old and slow. just buy a new PC with PCI express!".

Well. . . .

Did some benchtests which he was confident he was going to slaughter me in.

PentiumD 945 3.4Ghz
2x 1GB DDR667Mhz mixed timings ,1 ADATA ,1 Hitachi? (People who built his rig blew up one of the ADATA modules)
ASUS 256mb 7600GT PCI-E

Vs

Athlon X2 4800+ 2.45Ghz
2x 1GB PDP systems PATRIOT DDR400
Sapphire 512mb X1950pro AGP  

3Dmark05'
7600GT    4899
X1950pro 10038

Super PI 1m test
PentiumD 945 3.4Ghz       38sec
Athlon X2 4800+ 2.45Ghz  33sec

All that time I though he was going to have a better CPU mark.
All he has to brag about now is his 19"LCD screen with dead pixels due to fly poo.


----------



## black light burns (Nov 16, 2007)

"My x2 @ 2.85ghz got just about 1 sec slower than a PD@5ghz"
posted for p_o_s_pc


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 17, 2007)

I run this baby  http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dbyp/


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 17, 2007)

at last! http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ausfr/


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 17, 2007)

@N-Gen
Whos pixel & texture fillrate is seriously off?
Yours or Gallatin?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 17, 2007)

How a re his @ 9.9? My standards are 13.8 and 20.7 =/


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 17, 2007)

if it is mine, please help me....


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 17, 2007)

I checked with a friend. Someone he knows owns an 8800 GT and has the same rates. Try clocking further see if they increase.


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 17, 2007)

tnx


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 17, 2007)

No prob bro  we do have a lot of differences in the cards to start with too...mine is mobile yours is desktops...7 series and 8 series...so yeah


----------



## revin (Nov 19, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I can say it should be faster than your everyday run of the mill 667Mhz DDR2 due to the tighter timings if I'm correct.
> 
> 
> Super PI 1m test
> ...



I just did a few SPI's and best was 34s
It said loop 19 was done in 32s, but report shows 34s
Dont know if'n that good or not for this 'ole dog


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 19, 2007)

Evga 8800 GTS 640 MB, stock cooler. Stock clocks of 513/792, everyday OC to 650/1508/900, benchmarking done at 700/1623/1000. At all clocks temps stay below 55*C load and around 41*C idle.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, good for any P4.
Is the Super PI score 34sec with stock settings or have you OC'ed something?


----------



## hat (Nov 19, 2007)

My old P4 got... 42s? I think..


----------



## black light burns (Nov 19, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Yeah, good for any P4.
> Is the Super PI score 34sec with stock settings or have you OC'ed something?



that has to be overclocking I would think because i can only get about that with my X2 at 2.8ghz  so i would think it is OCed

posted by p_o_s_pc



BTW if you didn't know by now me and p_o_s_pc are friends and i am staying with him tonight so we could hang out.


----------



## revin (Nov 19, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Yeah, good for any P4.
> Is the Super PI score 34sec with stock settings or have you OC'ed something?


 I had tried a shitload of memset timings, and stock but 3326[7 normal] and the 3.4=3.665, 3.7 was same 34s

3.4 stock was 36s.
 Just swicthed back to the 2.4C, at 3.0   46s
I crashed 3DM06 at 595/1600, so I gotta start all that trials over sometime.

But as of now the system's happy at 250FSB[3.0] 1:1 3327

BTW i'm back to only using the 2x1024 OCZ EB's for now
And I did noticed that during Return To Proxycon, my framerates were about half what I had got with the EE even though 3.6/7 vs 3.0[217/220max]vs 250FSB


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2007)

I do low 42's with this Celeron @ 4.3Ghz.


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 19, 2007)

an update on Gainward 8800GT
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vge5x/

on 650/850/1700

i think a q6600 is in order..........


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Gallatin, why don't you OC that 6400...I know you can do much better than that score. If you can get that thing to around 3 GHz I'm sure you can get at least 11k, which is what I'm getting now with my AMD and 8800 GTS.


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 19, 2007)

i have a hard time with abit fatality.... dosen't look to take oc with "pleasure"  honestly i cant oc with that mobo..... 

i know i can do better. with my former mobo (gigabyte p965s3) i run it 2667 in stock cooler and everything was perfect....

very sad choice the "fatal1ty gamers m/b":shadedshu



i know is not the thread but any help is very welcome.......


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 19, 2007)

I love how companies label certain parts as "Designed for Gaming" or something similar and the parts barely serve the purpose. I believe there was a thread around here somewhere recently on the subject. Oh and btw sorry to hear that about your board.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 19, 2007)

fatality = robbery


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 19, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> I love how companies label certain parts as "Designed for Gaming" or something similar and the parts barely serve the purpose.


i know. i always believe fatal1ty parts was just trash. but i thought "nforce 650i chipset that must be easy to oc let's give it a go" -never againshadedshu:shadedshu



pbmaster said:


> I believe there was a thread around here somewhere recently on the subject.


gime gime gime


pbmaster said:


> Oh and btw sorry to hear that about your board.


me too. how hard is to "burn" a sata channel so i can return it to retailer?


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 19, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> 1) [I.R.A]_FBi - Foxconn 7900GS 256MB: 560/700 (bench @ 600/930)
> 1+1) CrAsHbUrNxP - BFG 8800GTS 640MB: 600/1000 (Previous Nvidia Cards = MX440, FX5200, 6800GS (AGP))
> 3) N-Gen - ??? 7950 GTX 512MB: 575/700 (Previous Nvidia Cards = MX440 X 2)
> 4) Gallatin - ??? 7950GX2 2*512MB: 500/600 (Previous Nvidia Cards = 440mx, 5200, 6600GT)
> ...


edit please....
Gainward 8800GT


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 19, 2007)

And he has to update mine too..my GTX is a Rioworks...and check the clocks.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 20, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> fatality = robbery



Hype behind the name = $$$.
I bet he doesn't use even a quarter of the Fatal1ty endorsed products, let alone know about himself endorsing it, until the pay check arrives.

I have nothing against the man, I mean he's beating all those Sth Koreans!
Those guys/girls play games 24/7 from a way young age.
It's a national sport over there!


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 20, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Hey Gallatin, why don't you OC that 6400...I know you can do much better than that score. If you can get that thing to around 3 GHz I'm sure you can get at least 11k, which is what I'm getting now with my AMD and 8800 GTS.



after a lot of work (i envy non-fatal1ty mobo users)
cpu @2667 and finaly a desent score....

i need or a desent mobo or a q6600


----------



## revin (Nov 21, 2007)

revin said:


> I had tried a shitload of memset timings, and stock but 3326[7 normal] and the 3.4=3.665, 3.7 was same 34s
> 
> 3.4 stock was 36s.
> Just swicthed back to the 2.4C, at 3.0   46s
> ...


Well so much for trying the 2.4C, never could get thru '06, now back to where I ended[started]


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 21, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Those guys/girls play games 24/7 from a way young age.
> It's a national sport over there!


I wish it were here.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 21, 2007)

revin said:


> Well so much for trying the 2.4C, never could get thru '06, now back to where I ended[started]



Your P4 EE was doing a fine job for what it is as long as it stays stable.
It is HT afterall and as I said it most probably doesn't have much headroom being pretty much at the high-end of the 478skt CPUs.
Just have to go on to the next step which involves spending more money.
Upgrade.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I wish it were here.



I wish it was a sport here too mate.
Having your [arents support you from the start as a little child, teaching you what WASD is before you can even speak.

We have serious console tournaments here but thats about it.
I play against New Zealands Tekken champ a fair bit, he will be on 100% while I will be on 150% and hell still kick my ass and everyone elses while having a conversation.
I'm not bad at teken but I still think he can beat me even if hes on 50% health.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2007)

hat said:


> My old P4 got... 42s? I think..



think thats bad


----------



## black light burns (Nov 21, 2007)

this is the worst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks POS for letting me use ur rig.


----------



## black light burns (Nov 21, 2007)

on the 27th POS should have the replacement from EVGA. I can't wait till he gets it back i didn't use his rig when he had it and i have been using the onboard video that is OCed... i am on POS's rig more than he is when i am here. lol


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 22, 2007)

These superPI scores show it does not matter on the Mhz of a CPU.

Sort of like the old saying. "Size doesn't matter".
It's whats on the inside that counts.

The architecture of the new CPUs are just more refined.
Sometimes I wonder why the hell Intel brought out Celerons.
I'm guessing to bump up the price of the Pentiums at the time.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 22, 2007)

wow, lots of activity.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 22, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> wow, lots of activity.



I just noticed I'm posting here the most at the moment and I use AMD/ATi and also lean more towards AMD/ATi.

Although I do have a Gigabyte 7600GS 256mb AGP  which lies on my magazines.
Did me good until NFSC came out, still think it was a nice highend/lowend card for its time.






The only thing I don't like about nVidia is thier logo coming up at the start of the many games they sponser.

Sick of the nvidia trialers I made this edit of the nVidia logo come up in Crysis on my bros rig.
He isn't a devoted fan of nVidia since he was going to get a 2900XT until he found FSX was designed with nVidia cards in mind and bought a eVGA 8800GTX.


----------



## hat (Nov 22, 2007)

My 8500GT runs SWBFII like a champ maxed out 1024x768. lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 22, 2007)

btw .. when ur selling that card holler


----------



## hat (Nov 22, 2007)

Widjaja and his 7600?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 22, 2007)

ja


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 22, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> btw .. when ur selling that card holler



The card wouldn't be worth it when the shipping costs come it to the equation.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 23, 2007)

Pro street at full graphics and res...must love it =]


----------



## cdawall (Nov 23, 2007)

my 7800GS play crysis no stutters 1024X768 mostly med settings


----------



## black light burns (Nov 23, 2007)

what is the chance that EVGA sent POS a higher video card than he sent to them?


IRA could you post some 3dMark scores with your 7900 and C2D?


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 24, 2007)

black light burns said:


> what is the chance that EVGA sent POS a higher video card than he sent to them?
> 
> 
> IRA could you post some 3dMark scores with your 7900 and C2D?



With you 24/7 gaming settings not your OC to the max and hope it gets through 3Dmark settings please.

Why the hell do I still post here like I use a nVidia card. . . .
There must be some subliminal message in those nVidia trailers. . . .


----------



## black light burns (Nov 24, 2007)

i can't give you scores because i am not home i am staying with my friend POS.I need to update my specs i am running a MX440 now.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 24, 2007)

My last post was directed at IRA


----------



## black light burns (Nov 24, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> My last post was directed at IRA



ok.i didn't want to try 3dmark it would rape that system up the azz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2007)

Yah know cdawall, I was really close to getting a Dell OEM 7800GTX today,buying it from friend that went HD3850. I decided to save some of the cash tho cause i need new motherboard and ram.


----------



## black light burns (Nov 24, 2007)

"JR i was just looking at some video cards on the egg and started thinking about you. I wish i had the money to get you a card but i am saving for upgrades.If i get some money and have nothing to do with it than i will get you a video card" p_o_s_pc

posted for POS.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2007)

I really thank you POS for the offer. But it's ok. I am actually pretty happy with my rig for now.


----------



## black light burns (Nov 24, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> I really thank you POS for the offer. But it's ok. I am actually pretty happy with my rig for now.



I don't know why he has been so nice. Nice that you are happy with your rig. I was happy with mine before i used the rig that pos has than i am like i need a new rig.


----------



## revin (Nov 24, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I just noticed I'm posting here the most at the moment and I use AMD/ATi and also lean more towards AMD/ATi.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 26, 2007)

Well.
I'm back here again and you know what?
I was looking at a new GPU which is. . . nVidia!
Looking at a eVGA 8800GTS 320mb Super clocked and a AN8 SLi Deluxe motherboard.

Don't know why either.
This rig is doing a good job of the games I'm currently playing.

Maybe the power of the darkside is not strong enough. lol


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 26, 2007)

I have owned a GF2,4400MX, 5700FX,6600GT,2x7600GT SLI,8800GTS 320,8800GTS 640,8800 Ultra stock and XXX verson,current 2x 8800GT in SLI, used ATI onces and it was a 9550 and it died after i finshed with it


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 26, 2007)

How's the performance of the GT's Live OR Die ? I bet it's pretty nice


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 26, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> How's the performance of the GT's Live OR Die ? I bet it's pretty nice


Its not to bad, there lacking good drivers in vista though, but you get that from a mouth old card, look how long it took them to get the G80 driver right, works better in XP atm. ran crysis on high setting 1680x1050 in XP, when i was playing it short game.but there will be a crysis part2, but it probably be a gap like farcry 1 to 2 , owell ill keep the game for a beach mark


----------



## black light burns (Nov 26, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Well.
> I'm back here again and you know what?
> I was looking at a new GPU which is. . . nVidia!
> Looking at a eVGA 8800GTS 320mb Super clocked and a AN8 SLi Deluxe motherboard.
> ...



it is for me and POS but there is one thing stopping both of us right now.... spending money on our girls.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll join... XFX GefORCE 7100GS, 256MB (another 256MB available via TurboCache) clocks are (???) 525/672 (???) not sure.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 26, 2007)

Well Live OR Die how about other games rather than Crysis? I bet they run pretty much amazing.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 27, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> Well Live OR Die how about other games rather than Crysis? I bet they run pretty much amazing.


 Yer games like bioshock,COD4,Timeshift,Medal of Honor Airborne,Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas, all max out  full aa for the games that use it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 28, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> With you 24/7 gaming settings not your OC to the max and hope it gets through 3Dmark settings please.
> 
> Why the hell do I still post here like I use a nVidia card. . . .
> There must be some subliminal message in those nVidia trailers. . . .



i there was a 3dmark06 shootout thread, ill see if i can find it, otherwise ill have to go again!


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> Yer games like bioshock,COD4,Timeshift,Medal of Honor Airborne,Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas, all max out  full aa for the games that use it.



When time passes you and your cards by, you will come to the realization there really is no reason to use anything more than 4xaa.


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm thinking of flashing my BIOS again. 650MHz core and 866MHz mem. This will give me an even 30% overclock on each part.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 29, 2007)

Live OR Die that's good then isn't it...Crysis is just something not to be run on full on any setup >.< dumb thing to do yeah lol


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

Crysis was designed to be futureproof with its graphics settings lol. Like Doom 3 and it's "ultra high" setting. CRYSIS DEMANDS THREE 9800GTXULTRAOC2|-|@><><02 IN TRIPLE SLI!!


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 29, 2007)

hat said:


> Crysis was designed to be futureproof with its graphics settings lol. Like Doom 3 and it's "ultra high" setting. CRYSIS DEMANDS THREE 9800GTXULTRAOC2|-|@><><02 IN TRIPLE SLI!!



FINALLY!
Someone who knows an exact comparison to Crysis at the moment!
When Doom3 and Far Cry first came out, there were no cards which could play them at the highest settings.
This is also the case for Crysis.
The devs wanted to bring out a game which looks good now but in the future will look and run even better.

So you will want to play the game again and again.
Also make you want to upgrade.

Of course your GPU requirements are an over exaggeration.


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

Just wait till you hear the other requirements...
4 quad-core Core 2 based chips running at 5GHz with an FSB of 5000 and 64GB of DDR4 3200MHz 2-2-2-6

5TB of HDD space required to install, hd must have at least a speed of 1Tb/sec


----------



## black light burns (Nov 29, 2007)

"damn it UPS came when i was at school today missed my video card" 
p_o_s_pc

pos just wanted me to post that for him.


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

Wait a minute, this is horribly off topic but...
WIDJAJA... YOUR AVATAR... MY EYES!! AHHH!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 29, 2007)

black light burns said:


> "damn it UPS came when i was at school today missed my video card"
> p_o_s_pc
> 
> pos just wanted me to post that for him.



ask tim if he can find teh 1950 vs 7900 gs thread with my 3dmark runs


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

black light burns said:


> "damn it UPS came when i was at school today missed my video card"
> p_o_s_pc
> 
> pos just wanted me to post that for him.



When is the POSman gonna start posting for himself again? Anyone know?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 29, 2007)

quite a while ... lets not go into that ...


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 29, 2007)

hat said:


> Wait a minute, this is horribly off topic but...
> WIDJAJA... YOUR AVATAR... MY EYES!! AHHH!!



HO HO HO!!

The model not to your taste?


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

It just looks... so cut out... and the head looks like it was cut off of a different body and pasted onto that one. The skin doesn't look right either, its darker in some places, lighter in others...


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 29, 2007)

hat said:


> It just looks... so cut out... and the head looks like it was cut off of a different body and pasted onto that one. The skin doesn't look right either, its darker in some places, lighter in others...



LOL
The funny thing is.
That is her body and I didn't cut it out.
The only thing I changed was the colour of the bikini and added some fluff to the edges.

I might change it again as I'm not happy with the fluff I added.


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

Use a real girl. Google it


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2007)

hat said:


> Use a real girl. Google it




LMAO@REALgirl....google it!


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 29, 2007)

hat said:


> Use a real girl. Google it



Heh I did use google to find the pic.
http://www.adriana-lima-wallpaper.info/wallpaper10.html

Maybe I should use my own girlfriend, but I don't think I can get her to dress like that without her asking why.
She's hot as long as she doesn't smile and show off that one crooked front tooth.


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

Use. A. Different. Pic.


----------



## black light burns (Nov 30, 2007)

hat said:


> Use. A. Different. Pic.



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo don't tell him that. I like that pic.


----------



## black light burns (Nov 30, 2007)

hat said:


> When is the POSman gonna start posting for himself again? Anyone know?



i know... 1-21-08 
BTW he got his video card back. Had some sick clocks.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2007)

black light burns said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo don't tell him that. I like that pic.



One vote yay one vote nay.
Actually. . . . .why was my avatar, the only one given critique?
Other Xmas avatars with girls:-
Pancho and Kets.
And I'm told my avatar pic looks cut out, besides the fact I didn't.

Are excellent quality avatars expected from me or something?

What do I care.
It's only hat.


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

It's only hat's eyes' quality rapidly decreacing every time he sees that ugly avatar 
Seriously, your old AMD avatar with that other girl was indefinately better... just ask for a photoshopped christmas hat or something


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 30, 2007)

black light burns said:


> i know... 1-21-08
> BTW he got his video card back. Had some sick clocks.



did u give tim teh message?


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2007)

hat said:


> It's only hat's eyes' quality rapidly decreacing every time he sees that ugly avatar
> Seriously, your old AMD avatar with that other girl was indefinately better... just ask for a photoshopped christmas hat or something



It's the same girl LOL!

Man I think there is something wrong with your eyes already.

Anyway.
I'll just let your eyes deteriorate for a while.
I'll change it when I feel I can make the effort.


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

Well she was in a much better posision, lets put it that way
Or she had makeup on that day. Or she didn't go spot-tanning that day.


----------



## vnL (Nov 30, 2007)

I have one GeForce MX 440 app 4x , anyone interested?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 30, 2007)

interested in what exactly?


----------



## vnL (Nov 30, 2007)

in buy , i ship worldwide !


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

heh, IMO you're better off just putting it somewhere for somebody to pick up for free. At the end of it all, you might make $5 off of it.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2007)

vnL said:


> in buy , i ship worldwide !



The shipping costs would be more than the card itself.
Better to say free to a good home if picked up.


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 30, 2007)

Already had 1 8800GTX and having 2 MSI 8800GT's coming early December.  Does it make me a fan boy?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2007)

hv43082 said:


> Already had 1 8800GTX and having 2 MSI 8800GT's coming early December.  Does it make me a fan boy?



Nope   You are only a fanboi if you dye your hair Green and Sh*t Green PCB's


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 30, 2007)

I wa testing OC on older games earlier this week. 865/1050 stable on CoD2 ...newer games....I won't even mention....lol


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Nope   You are only a fanboi if you dye your hair Green and Sh*t Green PCB's



And if you only buy nVidia regardless, even if ATi have a better card.
I post here and I use a ATi card.

Seems like I'll be going back to nVidia anyway. (last card was a 7600GS)
Just can't beat the price vs performance of the 8800GT.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> And if you only buy nVidia regardless, even if ATi have a better card.
> I post here and I use a ATi card.
> 
> Seems like I'll be going back to nVidia anyway. (last card was a 7600GS)
> Just can't beat the price vs performance of the 8800GT.



Good choice, I have both the 8800GT and the HD3870 at the moment but one is going.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Widjaja (Dec 1, 2007)

@ IRA
Do you always have your CPU at 3.2Ghz?

Where did you get that ABIT Guru program from?
I'd like to see if it's compatible with my motherboard.

Theres that insane AM3 score.
Mine is 87,000 and something.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 1, 2007)

nope its usually at stock but when i have a game to play or something i ramp it up to 333 X 8. both are with speedstep on. 3.2 is jsut for benching and it has to be cool cause i live in a tropical country and it is also humid and my apartment has very poor circulation.

you can get the uguru program for the abit website, check on there and see if ur compatible.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 3, 2007)

*crickets chirp*


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm in!  8800GT up and running, modded and flashed the BIOS yesterday, now clocked at 785/1962/1025 stable with no artifacting  in ATi tools artifact scanner for 30 minutes, got the Accelero S1 cooler with a 120mm and 90mm fan on, idles at 32C and hits just 44C at full load.

GPU-Z pic below.


----------



## black light burns (Dec 3, 2007)

> got my video card back.Would someone please PM me if you could tweak the BIOS? It is a EVGA 7900GS KO


P_o_s_pc


----------



## revin (Dec 4, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi,

I'm wondering why is my Bliss _video_ score as good on SM3 and slightly better on SM2?
 We know my "ole" EE's not nearly up to even breaking 1k 

Widjaja,
 I just ran my Bliss thru AM3, and also got 87k Bliss@ 600/1600


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 4, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I'm in!  8800GT up and running, modded and flashed the BIOS yesterday, now clocked at 785/1962/1025 stable with no artifacting  in ATi tools artifact scanner for 30 minutes, got the Accelero S1 cooler with a 120mm and 90mm fan on, idles at 32C and hits just 44C at full load.
> 
> GPU-Z pic below.



Now I've got a reason to not like you Tatty.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 4, 2007)

revin said:


> [I.R.A]_FBi,
> 
> I'm wondering why is my Bliss _video_ score as good on SM3 and slightly better on SM2?
> We know my "ole" EE's not nearly up to even breaking 1k
> ...



im more of a stumbler than a guru but i have not teh foggiest, were all here to help each other.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok ok, If I must.....

Everyone drool over my $200 rig LOL


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 4, 2007)

revin said:


> Widjaja,
> I just ran my Bliss thru AM3, and also got 87k Bliss@ 600/1600



nVidia cards are better in AM3 and was proven in the X1950pro vs 7900GS thread.


----------



## revin (Dec 4, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> nVidia cards are better in AM3 and was proven in the X1950pro vs 7900GS thread.



albeit i did have to max out my card:twitch


*edit:*                        I recon that's a  program that's kinda a cheater, so to speak


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok ok, If I must.....
> 
> Everyone drool over my $200 rig LOL
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10934&stc=1&d=1196742262



it almost beats my $250 rig 





GeForce 7800 GS @ 495/715mhz
A64 3000+ @ stock
1024MB DDR 3200 @ 400mhz CL2.5 3-3-8 1T






GeForce FX 5700 @ 521/360mhz
Pentium 4 'D' 930 @ 3100mhz on air
2048MB DDR 3200 @ 420mhz CL3.0 3-3-8 1T


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 4, 2007)

CDAwall, no offense but it looks as though we both need to get an upgrade.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2007)

you saw what i was looking at for a new rig


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm staying the Intel route and trying to prep for 45nm. I have found a budget MSI board that is SUPPOSED to support the e8x00 series.

I plan on getting that, some RAM and save up as much cash as I can for an e8200.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2007)

no intel for mew it changes to much to many sockets and chipsets that wont support anything new


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 4, 2007)

It all depends on the price of the phenom agena's when the e8x00 series gets released for me. If it means saving about $50-75 but having to buy another motherboard and switching (back) to AMD then so be it.

Hell, Im thinking of even ditching the nVidia card **gulp** and getting an HD3850.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 4, 2007)

lolol. current: eVGA 8800GTX @ 650/1024 previous: eVGA 8800GTS 320, 2x 7800GT's, 6800GT, FX5600, Ti 4200+ SE


----------



## revin (Dec 5, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> im more of a stumbler than a guru but i have not teh foggiest, were all here to help each other.



Thanks, I.R.A., it seem's to me that this "strange" Bliss is a keeper for this "old" school fellow.
I'm still trying to get an understanding about what the link is in this 865PE, since it's really "broken" all the rules as to performance, and even with what, to me, is a step backwards, about the PAT not responding correctlly.

 Also to me, it appears that I'd need to _really_ step up a couple notches[ok, a few] to get a noticable gain in performance{read $$$$$$$$$}. So I guess all the money we've put into this over the year's has been mostly worth while.


----------



## black light burns (Dec 5, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


>



what was ur video card running at?


----------



## revin (Dec 5, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


>



I took it that this is the settings for those bench's,           Sheesh  1860 Mem clock 

BTW [I.R.A]_FBi, do you have you're GPUz[ if'n it's correct?], or an Everest Graphic report, kinda like to compare card pipes ect info
That 47* CPU, is that standard idle?.............. with 1.1-1.2v?
Been kinda fighting my temps, but the Ninja RevB got the EE into the 30's, @1.6v, but moreso, I got my PWM temps now lowered into the same, but now my Bliss idles @ 50+???, before it was also in the upper30's low 40's.

 I also tried to use the newest uGuru, but it used the same panel that i've always had, so appearntly it's still M/B specfic   frown.................o'well


----------



## revin (Dec 14, 2007)

Well with the recent Heat issue after using "Find Max Core", I did get to see that I have the 1.2 chips on here 
Just need to get the heat back under control

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=46594


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 14, 2007)

revin said:


> Well with the recent Heat issue after using "Find Max Core", I did get to see that I have the 1.2 chips on here
> Just need to get the heat back under control
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=46594



what TIM or Tape did you use?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 14, 2007)

black light burns said:


> what was ur video card running at?



was running @ 600/930


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 14, 2007)

revin said:


> I took it that this is the settings for those bench's,           Sheesh  1860 Mem clock
> 
> BTW [I.R.A]_FBi, do you have you're GPUz[ if'n it's correct?], or an Everest Graphic report, kinda like to compare card pipes ect info
> That 47* CPU, is that standard idle?.............. with 1.1-1.2v?
> ...



i dont have my gpu-z but my pc is rather shabby now, dirty and needs a reformat, and its exam time, when theyre finished ill make a mad run for u guys!

with respect to temperature, i live in a very hot very humid tropical country.


----------



## revin (Dec 15, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> what TIM or Tape did you use?



Spectra Cool.
I might give my 'ole Permatex antisieze a whirl, used it on my cpu for a while, and worked really well, but it's kinda thick. It might fill the machine marks a little better 
One thing now tho, it will cool down faster, like after using "Scan for artifacts" only creeps into the 60's c, but comes down alot faster.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 15, 2007)

revin said:


> Spectra Cool.
> I might give my 'ole Permatex antisieze a whirl, used it on my cpu for a while, and worked really well, but it's kinda thick. It might fill the machine marks a little better
> One thing now tho, it will cool down faster, like after using "Scan for artifacts" only creeps into the 60's c, but comes down alot faster.



my card touches 71 @ max O/C


----------



## revin (Dec 15, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> my card touches 71 @ max O/C



Then can I take it that you idle around in the 50's as seen in the ATItool pic?

I'm just not sure why this started getting so much hotter since the scan?????????


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 15, 2007)

idling @ 55 now


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 15, 2007)

thats scary.. no better way of cooling or ventillating your pc/ pc room?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 17, 2007)

Bluefox1115 said:


> thats scary.. no better way of cooling or ventillating your pc/ pc room?



no there isnt, when it gets real hot there is a fan at the window one at teh door pluys teh cieling fan.

this is the very reason im afraid to get a 8800GT.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 17, 2007)

You should be okay with a 8800GT.
Looking at the cooler on the 7900GS.
But then you have had bad dealings with the RMA over there so if something did go wrong it's going to really piss you off.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 17, 2007)

the thing is .. my heatsink aint reference


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2007)

just move to H2O cooling and remove the airflow prob entirely


----------



## revin (Dec 17, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> the thing is .. my heatsink aint reference



That may also be my problem. I want to change the cooler on my Bliss, but it seems like i'm kinda SOL
 Even though I have an HSI chip, the 7900GTX cooler looks like it would be a great unit.
To me I would think that since I really have a 7900 card, that the GTX would interchange?

It's supposed to be pretty badass cooler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Any thought's on that for me?????


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 18, 2007)

cdawall said:


> just move to H2O cooling and remove the airflow prob entirely


right now my room is so hot i havea headache ... and my room is as wide open as it can be.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 18, 2007)

revin said:


> That may also be my problem. I want to change the cooler on my Bliss, but it seems like i'm kinda SOL
> Even though I have an HSI chip, the 7900GTX cooler looks like it would be a great unit.
> To me I would think that since I really have a 7900 card, that the GTX would interchange?
> 
> ...



this looks like a real tight cooler, but id recopmmend a thermalright cooler, that exits teh heat at teh back of teh case.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 18, 2007)

Just been looking Aat the auctions here in New Zealand.
There is a Scythe 'Mugen' Infinity 775skt.
CPU cooler starting at 0.75usd.
I'm so pissed it doesn't come with the 939/AM2 mounting bracket.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 18, 2007)

i just got an offer for my 7900GS i cant refuse ... 8.5K jamaican (111 US) i think ima go hd3870 as i cant justify paying oer 220 dollars for a video card.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 18, 2007)

Jamaica must have seriously low currency.

Fair enough dude.
Do you have to go through the same dealer as before?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 18, 2007)

its a third world country (thats why its hard for me to spend on computer parts, plus im now unemployed and going to school).
ill go thru any reputable e-tailer who'll give me teh card for msrp, i dont mind waiting a week or two. Anyone has any links?


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah the business I was in closed down so I'm in the same boat.
Was going to get a A+/Net+ cert but the shark is asking around 4K US !!

So looks like I'm going into retail. . . .yay.
I hate dealing with customers but being in the industry long enough makes you skiled at sounding sincere when you really couldn't care less.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 18, 2007)

damn homie, the economic climate here doesnt rly lend itself to school and a job, but im looking for one anyways. an online job would be nice though. sorry to hear about ur business. Its that much for a+ (i doubt lemme guess, he's robbing you).

Thing is about parts retail in Jamaica, the price of common stuff doesnt justify me importing it, and the stuff that commands a premium, most ppl get a courier account and do it themselves so im screwed, cant make a buck there. Service can make a buck but that market is saturated right now. oh, well ima press on with my associates degree.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 18, 2007)

The business was going down from the day the new owners started to run it.
It ended being filled with hot brainless chicks. (which wasn't neccessarily as bad thing.)
I think the boss may have thought bigger the boobs smarter the IQ.
The boss never employed a male while I was there so I was the one male working amongst these girls.
The only reason I was working out front was the fact I'd been there before he owned the place.
Plus it made him look like he didn't choose employers based on sex.

I don't know. . . . maybe having all those girls around made him feel like a pimp.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 18, 2007)

maybe it did.

found a 3870 for 221 on order from ncixus. a palit, how good is palit?


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 18, 2007)

Palit is a budget brand.
But it always seems to get good reviews and decent banchmarks for thier cards in the magazine I buy PCPowerplay.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 18, 2007)

go for it?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 18, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> maybe it did.
> 
> found a 3870 for 221 on order from ncixus. a palit, how good is palit?



And quite often Palit cards tend to have good overclocking headroom


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 18, 2007)

sorry for carrying my own clubhouse astray. will start a thread later when teh money's in teh bank.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> And quite often Palit cards tend to have good overclocking headroom



I just noticed he posted the word "Palit" as well Tatty. Very very reasonable budget brand, I'd take a Palit vid card over an MSI.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 18, 2007)

MSI


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> MSI



LMAO! Exactly!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 18, 2007)

dont like teh damn frog on teh box though.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 18, 2007)

You don't like frogs?
Palit 2900XT seems to be sporting some robot with a frogs head.
It gets 80 06'marks more than the much more expensive ASUS 2900XT.

My bro said Sapphire were once like Palit.
A good budget brand.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 18, 2007)

well ima put thru teh order soon ...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 19, 2007)

new drivers out ... 169.21


Windows XP 32-bit – here
Windows XP 64-bit – here


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> I just noticed he posted the word "Palit" as well Tatty. Very very reasonable budget brand, I'd take a Palit vid card over an MSI.



Not sure as I would go quite that far   My experience of both has been excellent though.  Sadly, I just counted up the hardware I have owned in the last 2 years........11 CPU's, 5 motherboards and 9 graphics cards 

I have actually owned 4 graphics cards in the last 6 weeks   8800GTS 640 >  HD3870  >  8800GT 512MB  >  8800GTS 512MB (MSI )


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2007)

o o my gpu-z is in my sig i want in.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 23, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> NVIDIA has updated its beta ForceWare driver to version 169.28, which supports just about all GeForce FX, 6, 7 and 8 series graphics cards. This driver is recommended for customers experiencing issues with the retail version of Unreal Tournament 3. Download locations are as follows (there is no driver for the 64-bit version of Windows XP):
> 
> Windows XP 32-bit – here
> Windows Vista 32-bit – here
> ...



new drivers! unreal drivers


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 23, 2007)

I just don't get why nVidia has to make specific drivers for UT3.
Didn't nVidia sponser UT3?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 31, 2007)

good question ... but im gettting more confused .. might just forget teh 3870 idea cause now i hear of a 8800gs?


----------



## black light burns (Dec 31, 2007)

8800GS.WTF? are they gonna do the same thing with the 8xxxx as they did the 7xxxx 8800 GTS GS GT GTX ? 7900 GS GT GTO GTX


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2007)

Im a proud owner of an 8800GT now. My god my 3DMark06 went through teh roof! It used to be in the 9k range. 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4428170


----------



## revin (Dec 31, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im a proud owner of an 8800GT now. My god my 3DMark06 went through teh roof! It used to be in the 9k range.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4428170


man thats hot
Thats what i'm talking, you have 2x+ my video score, so that's what help's my look to see what hardware my future may need!!

Great improvement

Curious how much of the score is related to the x64 OS????????


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 1, 2008)

revin said:


> man thats hot
> Thats what i'm talking, you have 2x+ my video score, so that's what help's my look to see what hardware my future may need!!
> 
> Great improvement
> ...



Thanks a lot. I really enjoy this card. Take a look at my thread in the video card section for the benchmarks in games. I think I posted it. Ill look and post it up here. Quite the improvement.

I have no regrets buying this card at all. My idle temps are 43C without reapplying thermal grease. 

Now if only I can get a new motherboard and overclock my Q6600 better, my score will be a lot higher!

If I get the ambition, I will throw on XP for the hell of it or even Vista 32 bit and see what the result turns out to be. 

Maybe ill do a comparison. Then again, I dont have a spare sata II drive. 

Here we go: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=48111


----------



## black light burns (Jan 2, 2008)

what was ur score before the 8800?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 2, 2008)

black light burns said:


> what was ur score before the 8800?



This was my system before the 8800 cards:

AMD Athlon 64 Benchmarks (with overclock)
3DMark01 - 17,723
3DMark03 - 12,487
3DMark05 - 5,562
3DMark06 - 1,913
Aquamark3 - 54,550

Then when I got my 8800GTS (G80), I was on this system:
AMD Opteron 165 Benchmarks (with overclock)
3DMark01 - 38,297
3DMark03 - 27,981
3DMark05 - 14,784
3DMark06 - 9,359
Aquamark3 - GFX 21,846, CPU 12,742 (Combined score 117,672)

Here is my newer rig with my 8800GTS:

Intel Q6600 Benchmarks (no overclock):
3DMark01 - 32,480
3DMark03 - 29,333
3DMark05 - 12,947
3dMark06 - 9,020

Its sad that my S939 system did better in 06 with my 8800GTS (even overclocked) than my quad core.  My Q6600 06 score overclocked was still less than that of my opty rig.


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I just scored 11119 with my Opty and my GTS(G80).  721/1051/1618!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 3, 2008)

going on a crazy bench run today.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 3, 2008)

cant beat my previous


----------



## revin (Jan 5, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> cant beat my previous


Dont feel bad, I fell slightly short also:
Close but still only partial PAT on a CPU/FSB 1:1
Actually got a better SM3 score with the higher core clock

SNIP from sig bench:

Main Test Results

3DMark Score 4544 3DMarks 

SM 2.0 Score 2347 Marks 

SM 3.0 Score 2246 Marks 

CPU Score 833 Marks


----------



## revin (Jan 7, 2008)

I tried again.
This time 2x512 Corsair XMS3200C2PT 220FSB 667bootstrap
Bliss 630 1600
Again SM3 is a higher score?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 7, 2008)

Just noob question guys... can 8800GT bios be flashed with an OC bios? ty ty.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 7, 2008)

should ... speak to solaris


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks.. well ive googled it.. sez nibitor still doesnt support G92 since it has a new architecture..


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 7, 2008)

> should ... speak to solaris





> Thanks.. well ive googled it.. sez nibitor still doesnt support G92 since it has a new architecture..



try the new version.


http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/func,fileinfo/filecatid,2305/parent,category/

also if you dump your bios i could see what i could do


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 8, 2008)

ah yeah. got it. thanks. I'll just DL an Inno3d OC bios from this site for now.. hehe. Just saw the like up there.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 8, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> ah yeah. got it. thanks. I'll just DL an Inno3d OC bios from this site for now.. hehe. Just saw the like up there.



NIBITOR 3.7 is the newest version, not 3.6 and does support G92, both 8800GT and GTS, I have modded and flashed both my cards several times successfully  

You can get 3.7 here:

http://www.mvktech.net/index.php?option=com_remository&func=fileinfo&filecatid=2385

You will need to use the newest NVflash 5.57 with it which can be found on this site here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/819/NVFlash_5.57.html


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah got that. thanks guys


----------



## PuMA (Jan 17, 2008)

like to join. 8800gts 320mb 650/1000 OC 11.400 3DMARK06


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 22, 2008)

too late to join? 8800 gts 320 mb  625/1032


----------

